# Squat PB today well happy!!



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Been following a DeFranco routine for 4 weeks now and I started with a 220x1 box squat an today did 220x5 and to be honest maybe could have squeezed out 1 more rep


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work mate... good lifting...


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid work mate!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

220 what ? Elephants?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Heavy


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well done PB's are great, and give you a high, you may even be able to ride it and get another very quickly, best of luck 

was that lbs or kg ?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Excellent, and there's no argument about depth if your box squatting lol


----------

